#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-07
<kaendfinger> Hello
<kaendfinger> I need some help.
<kaendfinger> Anyone here interested in helping me in a major long term project?
<zleap> not sure,  i am not quite under youth , what do you need help with ?
<kaendfinger> A static blog generator.
<kaendfinger> In Java. And Dart and LESS.
<kaendfinger> And Python
<kaendfinger> Any language you need we have it
<zleap> i am just a beginer at python
<kaendfinger> Know anyone who can help?
<zleap> not off hand,
<zleap> static as in it doesn't change
<kaendfinger> kinda. It uses javascript instead of PHP or something like that
<kaendfinger> Because PHP can lag a server to crashing
<zleap> what about ruby on rails I am sure that rails is a webframe work and designed for more dynamic web sites
<kaendfinger> indeed. But DART and Javascript and stuff is so simple
<kaendfinger> :P
<zleap> ok
<kaendfinger> I'll ask the team what they think about Ruby
<zleap> ok
<zleap> not heard of DART
<zleap> unless it stands for something
<kaendfinger> http://www.dartlang.org
<zleap> k
<kaendfinger> It's a Server and Client side language
<kaendfinger> Developed by Google and the Google Chrome team
#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-09
<epikvision> good mornign!
<epikvision> is anyone participating in today's user days?
#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-10
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: no!
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: you can't end it at the 30mins!
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, that shouldn't have gone here, sorry
#ubuntu-youth 2016-02-14
<deeVer_> Anyone know a good partitioning tool?
